

Java Code Generation - trendybrims
http://www.resqsoft.com/java-code-generation.html

======
ebiester
It's a bit "promotion-y" as a link, but it does bring up an interesting
thought: how many of you develop hooks into your code generation? Do you
generate it all and let God sort it out, as it were?

